# *Tokyo Mater Cars set at Target.com



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

As the title states. I found it online. Be aware it has the same stock number as the Iridium set in stores. I could not find it locally. I ordered one for my Daughter and will let you know how it works out.

http://www.target.com/Tyco-Tokyo-Street-Electric-Racing/dp/B003L0D6NY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&searchView=grid5&keywords=Tokyo&fromGsearch=true&sr=1-1&qid=1289921609&rh=subjectbin%3A1038620&searchRank=target104545&id=Tyco%20Tokyo%20Street%20Electric%20Racing&node=1038576|1287991011&searchSize=30&searchPage=1&searchNodeID=1038576|1287991011&searchBinNameList=subjectbin%2Cprice%2Ctarget_com_primary_color-bin%2Ctarget_com_size-bin%2Ctarget_com_brand-bin&frombrowse=0


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

TOKYO MATER SET ARRIVED!!!!! 

$30 for a new set and we received free shipping. Although my Fiancee spent more money to get it. I cannot get one my self though. Money is way too tight around Christmas time. Hope the link helps.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Wow....
So, what is it like?


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I went to the local target yesterday AM before work and they did not have any sets(the store listing said "limited availability"). If I have time in the next few days I'll go check a few other locations which have "in stock" listed. 

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks, Jeepman! 

In for 2, since it's free shipping over $50.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Any pics of the real cars? I saw one at Target, it's a.... can you guess..... a figure eight.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Any pics of the real cars? I saw one at Target, it's a.... can you guess..... a figure eight.


hey dave.. check out this link.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=306959&page=2

no. 27 you will see bigger picture of cars. if thats what you mean? 

Wes


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry guy's can't open the box per the "Boss". It's a gift for my Daughter. Be sure to order online and you shall receive.


----------

